# Encryption for a wireless router



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, I'll soon be installing a new wireless router so that I can use NTL Broadband on several computers in my house. What worries me is not setting the router up and so on, but security. This concerns me for two reasons; 1) I live in a flat and so there is quite a good chance others could tap into my connection for free broadband, and 2) the more important reasons, a mate of mine told me that someone could hack into my computer through a wireless network. He told me there are three different types of encrpytion (I've forgotten the names of them all ) that would keep out most hackers (I'm not exactly going to attract many masterminds). I was wondering if someone could tell me what these types of encrpytion are, how I could use them, and if there are any further steps to take.

My modem is an Actiontec and although it doesn't appear to have a model number, there is one on the actiontec site that looks a lot like it, theuy are both black and have a speed of 54mbps.

One final thing, on the faq secion of the Actiontec website ( http://www.actiontec.com/support/broadband/54mbpswru_faqs.html ) it tells me that the router has a NAT firewall and so I don't need something like ZoneAlarm. I have been told to always have a firewall and this advice confuses me. I know plenty of people who use wireless networks and still run firewalls like ZoneAlarm.

Any advice on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I would recommend running a local antivirus and firewall suite, with that and safe browsing habits should be enough to secure you local machine. As far as the network goes you are going to want to configure the wireless section of your router to use WPA-PSK encryption. This is almost unbeatable. 

The problem that I see is not with someone gaining access to your machine via an unsecured network (although it is possible) but it would be someone monitoring network traffic with a sniffer. They can pick up where you are going and see your passwords. 

Make sure you configure WPA-PSK.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you very much for the advice, I've just been reading the Actiontec manual to find out how to do what you recommended.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, I've run without software firewalls for years behind a variety of routers. A software router adds additional protection, but depending on your surfing habits, you may not need that protection.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

While I myself tend to avoid suspicious websites, other users of my computers might not be as savvy, so I think I'll stick with a software firewall, just to be safe.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

This program is good at detecting some spyware web sources, as well ad many pornographic web sites (which often contain spyware). This may prevent accidental exposure.

www.k9webprotection.com


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Another free utility to keep you aware of potentially malicious websites would be McAfee SiteAdvisor. Sites are tested and rated based on what they attempt do to your browser and system, downloads available on the sites, and the degree of spam if you sign up for anything on them. For example you can see the "Web Safety Ratings" for TSF here. Ratings for sites are easily displayed by a coloured box in your web browser, as well as an icon displayed in search results when using search engines like Google.


----------

